# Windows 10 Upgrade Folder



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

I was just perusing my "c" drive to see if I had a "Windows Old" folder when I noticed a "Windows 10 Upgrade" folder and it is not small. Anyone know what this is why it's here and whether or not it can be deleted. Before anyone asks I did a clean install on this system not an upgrade though maybe this has to do with the "Anniversary Update" which really is a new version for all intents and purposes?


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi Rich, yes I also have fresh installs on my win 10 machines and after the anniversary update I had this folder. I uninstalled it using programs and features It appears as Windows 10 Upgrade Assistant, right click and select Uninstall. This will also remove the folder Windows10upgrade, from C: drive. If you are happy with your upgrade go ahead and remove it.

I am not sure although I believe MS through an update did this for you..although I removed mine days after the upgrade, could be wrong about that.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

I deleted a long time ago, but somehow I just found the .png


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

I don't have it on my clean install . .


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Have you done the Anniversary Update Rich as I do believe that is where it came from as that was more than just an update?


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Yes I did . . I recall that sometime after that, at the end of one update something was running that said it was "Cleaning up" . . maybe that took it out?


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

I am not sure what would do that Rich. I just looked at my second desktop and that folder is not here but this was an upgrade of Windows 8.1 that I had just installed and it does have the Anniversary Update done also.


----------



## HoofMouth (Dec 25, 2007)

I was informed by Microsoft Support that the Windows.old & Windows10Upgrade are not to be removed because of previous problems different folks were enjoying. So I left it. The contents in the Windows.old were removed automatically after 14 days but the Windows.old file remains. Suddenly tonight, I noticed that the Windows.old Directory is gone. But the Windows10Upgrade is still there. Therefore I am a bit confused on this whole issue. Not sure how to remove or if I should remove the Windows10Upgrade directory at all perchance it causes severe problems such as the computer catching on fire or a minor explosion on the inside.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Again, if you're satisfied with the upgrade, it can be deleted. It's in Programs&Features.


----------



## HoofMouth (Dec 25, 2007)

Are you absolutely sure Corday? It's just that I don't want my computer to heat up and melt should removing the Windows10Upgrade cause it to do so. I have to be sure. Thanks!


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Yes remove it!


----------



## HoofMouth (Dec 25, 2007)

Whewwwwwwww!!!!!!!! This is a very emotional moment for me. Three blood pressure pills and an uninstall, 2 reboots and oh my ... please forgive me but I think everything is going to be ok. Thank you! Ohhhh thank you so much for prodding me onward to great victory!!!


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

However you choose to see it, its an everyday affair for us! Good Luck.


----------



## HoofMouth (Dec 25, 2007)

Good reply Rich!


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Appreciate that!


----------



## HoofMouth (Dec 25, 2007)

When I thought it was all over, I forgot to ask this question regarding the $GetCurrent & the $Recycle.Bin folders ... should we delete those also or would it be better to leave them alone? Sorry for forgetting to ask this before.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

I am not sure what you are asking here. Are you asking if you should empty the Recycle Bin, well yes I always wait a day and then do so.


----------



## HoofMouth (Dec 25, 2007)

No Rich, this is not about emptying the Recycle Bin. Rather, on the C:drive, there is are two Folders, one called $GetCurrent and another called $Recycle.Bin. 
These are Hidden files but I am wondering if they are needful and what the ramifications are if they should be manually deleted. 
There is no way one can delete them from Disk Cleanup since they are not mentioned in there.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

If A *$* is put in front of a directory, that indicates that it is a _Hidden_ file. Hidden files are hidden so you won't accidentally delete it. These files should always be left alone. 
The *$Recycle Bin* is attached your _Recycle Bin_. It is for other drives on your computer that are not the C: drive. If you delete a file on a secondary or external HDD, it will go to this directory. If you Empty the Recycle Bin on the C: drive, it will also empty files put there from external drives. This cannot and should not be deleted. 
*$GetCurrent* is a file with data of the Upgrade from earlier versions of Windows. If you are satisfied with Windows 10 and don't want to revert back, you can safely delete this file, but it is small, there is no reason to delete it.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

So you don't worry about these things: File Explorer>View>Options>View>Make sure you don't show Hidden Files, Folders or Drives.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Thanks Spunk, I did not know that one...


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Great idea.


Corday said:


> So you don't worry about these things: File Explorer>View>Options>View>Make sure you don't show Hidden Files, Folders or Drives.


----------



## HoofMouth (Dec 25, 2007)

Thank you again so much for the very helpful replies. I'm happy you guys are about which in the long run will save on bigger bottles of Tylenol. Your advice of course will be heeded to.


----------

